# Visa - moving to Cebu



## Liz100 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi everyone. I am planning to move to Cebu in December, but before I commit, I need a few details regarding the visa and visa extensions. As mentioned, I am moving to Cebu, so where would I extend my visa? How long would I be able to extend it for, without leaving the country? What are the requirements? Any additional links to more of this info, would be great.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's a few links Liz with location of the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Offices and phone numbers:

BI Other Offices

Directory of Transactions

Next link classes the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite by what transactions they can handle, Cebu has a Class A Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Office so you won't need to travel to Manila for any Visa extensions: Annual Report

Link for Facebook and they do answer their messages and also phone calls.
https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration

Next link is the Philippine Bureau of Immigration main office in Manila with links to forms if needed:
Home


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Here's a few links Liz with location of the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Offices and phone numbers:
> 
> BI Other Offices
> 
> ...


Good Info MCA. Really gets confusing dealing with the immigration offices. 
Sure glad I don't have to deal with the tourist visa anymore .


----------



## Liz100 (Oct 11, 2016)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much for your post.... I appreciate it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Liz100 said:


> Thank you so much for your post.... I appreciate it.


Your welcome Liz and good luck, also your profile mentions you are in Thailand, you could also check if there is a Philippine Consulate nearby.
http://bangkokpe.dfa.gov.ph/


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Just go down to the Immigration office at J-Centre Mall on A.S. Fortuna St. Morning is best, takes less than an hour. Have two small pics each time you extend.


----------

